# my pets



## luvpetz27 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are pics of my other babies!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 25, 2013)

what a bunch of cuties! is that first pic a picture a picture of a kitty or a fur lined coat? LOL j/k

Your pups have the sweeeeeetest faces.


PS I love the tri colored kitties! they always have the cutest markings


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 25, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> what a bunch of cuties! is that first pic a picture a picture of a kitty or a fur lined coat? LOL j/k
> 
> Your pups have the sweeeeeetest faces.
> 
> ...





lol....its a kitty. She is 20 yr old!! can you believe it? i will try to find a better pick of her.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 25, 2013)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 25, 2013)

I can believe it... not that she looks old mind you... but because I have a client with a kitty that looks very similar who is 19! I bet she still has a baby face too!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 25, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> I can believe it... not that she looks old mind you... but because I have a client with a kitty that looks very similar who is 19! I bet she still has a baby face too!



She does still have a baby face! noone can believe her age! she is very spoiled!  they all are


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 25, 2013)

It shows! 20 years means you did something right! I bet all the love had a lot to do with it.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 25, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> It shows! 20 years means you did something right! I bet all the love had a lot to do with it.



That is very sweet to say! that makes me feel so good. thank you!!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow...Thats just weird.
I looked at the first picture and said "That looks just like my Pansy!". I could just tell she was old from her look, but I'm thinking...She can't be as old as Pansy, Pansy is 17.....
Cheers for old cats! My Pansy is one of the most well-adjusted, sweet, loving cats I've ever had...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 26, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Wow...Thats just weird.
> I looked at the first picture and said "That looks just like my Pansy!". I could just tell she was old from her look, but I'm thinking...She can't be as old as Pansy, Pansy is 17.....
> Cheers for old cats! My Pansy is one of the most well-adjusted, sweet, loving cats I've ever had...



I would love to see a pic of Pansy!!


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 26, 2013)

They are all adorable!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 26, 2013)

lori12386 said:


> They are all adorable!



Thank you lori12386!!


----------

